# Where do you sell your vape gear



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/1/19)

Everything I sold so far was to forum members. But I often see people say sold off forum. So then I guess they advertise it other places to? So where else do you advertise. Before I joined the forum I looked on Gumtree and Junkmail, but there did not seem to be much on there. So what other places are there? It just feels a bit safer to sell here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/1/19)

On here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (29/1/19)

I know of the IAVA group on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I haven't sold anything yet and when I do, I'll advertise it on our forum first.

But there are a few FB groups:

I am Vape Africa (IAVA)
South African Vapers
Vapers.United
Vapes - Buy/Sell/Trade in Cape Town

You'll notice that peeps take a pic of the mod which they want to sell, with a handwritten note next to it stating the price etc.
They don't mention the word "vape" or "vaping". That's so that the FB Police don't pick up the word "vape" and delete the post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> 
> I haven't sold anything yet and when I do, I'll advertise it on our forum first.
> 
> ...


Yes seen them. But see that, I think VSA is going to stop with all classifieds, as they say facebook is cracking down on groups selling vape gear and will delete the groups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes seen them. But see that, I think VSA is going to stop with all classifieds, as they say facebook is cracking down on groups selling vape gear and will delete the groups



Yep - or start again under another name that doesn't mention any vape-related words.

Here's another group: Vape Nation - Cape Town

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (29/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> 
> I haven't sold anything yet and when I do, I'll advertise it on our forum first.
> 
> ...


So sad that Oxford's word of the year for 2014 is now forbidden on a lot of social media platforms. Does big tobacco sponsor these police?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/19)

I have sold to mainly forum members, yet I have never placed an add. Talking about something will lead to I want to get rid of this because it’s not working for me, and then it’s phone a friend as he is looking for one and cash and collect or sometimes Aramex. 

Will be trimming the herd as I have too much at some stage and would like to get some other things and may even swop, sometimes seems to be a better deal imho, But offer those you know first dibs, that way the compliment is returned and you hear of and get the good stuff first. Easy, isn’t it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/1/19)

I sold my voopoo drag and the leaky Kylin RTA off gumtree because no one in the forum wanted to buy it. This was around a year and a half ago, before they stopped allowing vape gear sales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/1/19)

Chanelr said:


> I know of the IAVA group on Facebook.



The issue I have with that IAVA group is you have to take a picture with a written note of each individual item. From someone who doesn't use paper (mostly) as well as doesn't have Facebook Messenger (security/privacy reasons) that's hugely annoying.

It's just so much easier to post, manage here, not to mention the Facebook trolls these days...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/1/19)

Mostly buy and sell here. 

I have sold / traded on IAVA before, but as mentioned FB Trolls are plenty and most people responding to FB adds are time wasters. Then there's also the fact that 90% of vape items posted on FB are either faulty or way overpriced.

Previously bought and sold on a Whatsapp group that @Philip Dunkley started (Don't know if he or the group is still active as I lost connection when I stopped vaping)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Mostly buy and sell here.
> 
> I have sold / traded on IAVA before, but as mentioned FB Trolls are plenty and most people responding to FB adds are time wasters. Then there's also the fact that 90% of vape items posted on FB are either faulty or way overpriced.
> 
> Previously bought and sold on a Whatsapp group that @Philip Dunkley started (Don't know if he or the group is still active as I lost connection when I stopped vaping)


Facebook, gumtree all the same when it comes to time wasters. When I posted my ad to sell my drag and kylin I got at least 15 phone calls and 3 potential buyers that came to "see" what I was selling, they came and chatted about all sorts of stuff right from batteries to juices, coils, vaping legislations and in the end said they will get back to me soon !!! was so frustrating, never posted my ad there again.
Now if I have to buy/sell second hand stuff it's here, if it's computer goods then carbonite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

